# Help making a shippment to israel



## Kingkor (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi guys im having a huge trouble shipping equipment to israel, because some (most) of the vendors in the states dont ship here &#128547;. I wanted to ask if I can make a shipment to one of the guys here in the states and he will ship it out to me? Of course I'll pay for the shipping and everything. And I'll forever like you &#128512;


----------



## Benuser (Feb 11, 2017)

I know some vendors don't send to Europe anymore either -- shipping prices having risen like crazy. Is that the same as with shipping to Israel, or would other factors been involved?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 11, 2017)

I've sent a knife to Israel from Canada but the shipping with tracking was pretty expensive (iirc it was about $70 CAD). There are cheaper options around half that but they don't have tracking, but can still be insured with a third party insurer.

I'd offer to help but the extra burden of you having to ship to Canada first would probably make it prohibitively expensive.


----------



## tsuriru (Feb 11, 2017)

Benuser said:


> I know some vendors don't send to Europe anymore either -- shipping prices having risen like crazy. Is that the same as with shipping to Israel, or would other factors been involved?



Dont kid yourself.... there are other factors involved.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 11, 2017)

I guess so. Transit through Europe will get difficult because of the import tax, local VAT and handling costs. 
Names of vendors that do send to Europe and not to Israel?


----------



## Benuser (Feb 11, 2017)

To be more precise: even if a vendor doesn't offer shipment to Israel as a standard option, you may ask him to do so. If he refuses, it will have consequences as well he should be aware of. Have you, OP, encountered such a refusal?


----------



## Benuser (Feb 11, 2017)

BTW, JCK, japanesechefsknife.com sends to Israel without any problem and charges $7 for it.


----------



## Kingkor (Feb 11, 2017)

I have encounterd refusals cktg don't ship to israel and other companies that make belt sanders/sanding papers dont ship. And I've encounterd endless deals that fell with ebay/forums/vendors (not specifically the ones here) only because they would rather not ship to israel, though I really dont understand why if I am willing to pay for the shipping (I haven't has a single shipment that didn't arrive).


----------



## Kingkor (Feb 11, 2017)

I ment the belts not the sanding machine sorry for the double repost.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 11, 2017)

if there's anything i can do to help, shoot me an e-mail


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 11, 2017)

Benuser said:


> I know some vendors don't send to Europe anymore either -- shipping prices having risen like crazy. Is that the same as with shipping to Israel, or would other factors been involved?



I recall ChessKnightsToGo at some point stopping their sales in Europe due to an incident of a Kato arriving with a broken tip (most likely at customs). He was forced to take it back, but such things can cost the seller a lot of money.

There's are also quite a few countries that allow customers to simply ship stuff back and demand their money back. The high shipping costs make dealing with any kind of returns or issues a troublesome and costly issue. I can imagine this makes it a rather unattractive proposition, especially when the JKnife business often seems more constrained by supply than by demand.

Shipping costs from the US to Europe have always been prohibitively high (at least for the last 10 years when I bothered to check). That's not a new development. As a result I haven't found any sellers willing to eat the costs and subsidize free shipping.

Don't know about the whole 'not selling to Israel'-thing. Most politically motivated initiatives I've heard of usually involved boycotting Israeli exports, not sales towards them.


----------



## tsuriru (Feb 12, 2017)

Jovidah said:


> Most politically motivated initiatives I've heard of usually involved boycotting Israeli exports, not sales towards them.



With more than three decades of living and working in Israel I can tell you with some confidence that not all "politically motivated" (I love how the new antisemitism disguises it's self in words) are organized initiatives. Just to make it very clear: I am not suggesting YOU or anyone else here is an antisemite - just making a point. While the obvious BDS strategy centers on banning exports of Israeli products, there are plenty of individuals who don't sell to Israel on the grounds that they simply wont do ANY business with Israelis (They are not anti- semitic, they simply do not agree with Israeli politics... Or with Zionism or some such nonsense that has absolutely nothing to do with business). They too are "politically motivated" just not organized. Sure, I've heard it all before: Shipping is high, postal system is corrupt, mail fraud is rampant etc. etc. At my age, I have come to realize that these are more often than not, "politically motivated" fairy tales, and have nothing to do with the actual product or service in question.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 12, 2017)

tsuriru said:


> With more than three decades of living and working in Israel I can tell you with some confidence that not all "politically motivated" (I love how the new antisemitism disguises it's self in words) are organized initiatives. Just to make it very clear: I am not suggesting YOU or anyone else here is an antisemite - just making a point. While the obvious BDS strategy centers on banning exports of Israeli products, there are plenty of individuals who don't sell to Israel on the grounds that they simply wont do ANY business with Israelis (They are not anti- semitic, they simply do not agree with Israeli politics... Or with Zionism or some such nonsense that has absolutely nothing to do with business). They too are "politically motivated" just not organized. Sure, I've heard it all before: Shipping is high, postal system is corrupt, mail fraud is rampant etc. etc. At my age, I have come to realize that these are more often than not, "politically motivated" fairy tales, and have nothing to do with the actual product or service in question.



...&#1514;&#1494;&#1492;&#1512; &#1488;&#1495;&#1497;. &#1492;&#1508;&#1493;&#1500;&#1497;&#1496;&#1497;&#1511;&#1492; &#1488;&#1505;&#1493;&#1512;&#1492; &#1499;&#1488;&#1503;.


----------



## Marek07 (Feb 12, 2017)

<< comment removed by author >>


----------



## tsuriru (Feb 12, 2017)

chiffonodd said:


> ...&#1514;&#1494;&#1492;&#1512; &#1488;&#1495;&#1497;. &#1492;&#1508;&#1493;&#1500;&#1497;&#1496;&#1497;&#1511;&#1492; &#1488;&#1505;&#1493;&#1512;&#1492; &#1499;&#1488;&#1503;.



&#1499;&#1503;....&#1488;&#1504;&#1497; &#1497;&#1493;&#1491;&#1506;. &#1488;&#1489;&#1500; ...


----------



## Benuser (Feb 12, 2017)

Has nothing to do with politics, the OP was looking for a practical solution.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 12, 2017)

tsuriru said:


> &#1499;&#1503;....&#1488;&#1504;&#1497; &#1497;&#1493;&#1491;&#1506;. &#1488;&#1489;&#1500; ...



"&#1488;&#1489;&#1500;" indeed.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 12, 2017)

Benuser said:


> Has nothing to do with politics, the OP was looking for a practical solution.



Oh for sure, wasn't saying anything about the original post. I just know all too where this conversation could be headed.

And now back to shipping logistics


----------



## tsuriru (Feb 12, 2017)

Benuser said:


> Has nothing to do with politics, the OP was looking for a practical solution.



I've PM the OP with my offer to aid and assist him in sourcing the goods he is after right here in Israel, and intend to do my best to help him.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 12, 2017)

Excellent news


----------



## Badgertooth (Feb 12, 2017)

Kingkor said:


> Hi guys im having a huge trouble shipping equipment to israel, because some (most) of the vendors in the states dont ship here [emoji21]. I wanted to ask if I can make a shipment to one of the guys here in the states and he will ship it out to me? Of course I'll pay for the shipping and everything. And I'll forever like you [emoji3]



And shout if you want stones. Expensive postage but they will eventually arrive.


----------



## erezj (Feb 12, 2017)

My own 2c, have never encountered any issues on getting stuff stuff to Israel, Kingkor, if it helps these are the vendors I have worked with:

HW Tools such as belts, sanders:
1. Leevallee -North America (NA)
2. Amazon - NA
3. MetalMaster (on ebay) -Japan
4. JapanTools (Stu) - Japan

Knives:
1. Canada - KKF member Aboynamessuita (love the new name  )
2. Heiji - Japan
3. Watanabe - Japan

Stones:
1. Maxim - dam he sends them fast !
2. Buyee - Japan
3. MetalMaster - Japan
4. 330mate - Japan


never had any issues, hope the list helps


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 12, 2017)

tsuriru said:


> With more than three decades of living and working in Israel I can tell you with some confidence that not all "politically motivated" (I love how the new antisemitism disguises it's self in words) are organized initiatives. Just to make it very clear: I am not suggesting YOU or anyone else here is an antisemite - just making a point. While the obvious BDS strategy centers on banning exports of Israeli products, there are plenty of individuals who don't sell to Israel on the grounds that they simply wont do ANY business with Israelis (They are not anti- semitic, they simply do not agree with Israeli politics... Or with Zionism or some such nonsense that has absolutely nothing to do with business). They too are "politically motivated" just not organized. Sure, I've heard it all before: Shipping is high, postal system is corrupt, mail fraud is rampant etc. etc. At my age, I have come to realize that these are more often than not, "politically motivated" fairy tales, and have nothing to do with the actual product or service in question.




Admittedly, while I can come up with reasonable practical arguments why an American seller won't sell across the Atlantic, those arguments quickly fade if they sell in Europe but not Israel.

Don't want to get too political here. I prefaced my last line with 'don't know'... as I can only illustrate what I can see around me, not what's in a sellers head or heart. Most people who support BDS and that sort of thing - at least the ones I've been around - aren't anti-semites; they just have a problem with the policies of the state / government of Israel. Not with individual citizens or their religion. 

But I can't speak for everyone. It can be quite difficult to distinguish legitimate political issues / action from veiled anti-semitism. The later is still very much existant in Europe, the US and all around the world. However that doesn't mean they are the same. I think it's rather problematic how they're often conflated.


----------



## daveb (Feb 12, 2017)

Jovidah said:


> Don't want to get too political here.



Please don't.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 12, 2017)

daveb said:


> Please don't.



Sorry. I tried to limit myself to just clearing up the vaguery in my initial point (actually intended to keep it non-political). Like all of you I'm in agreement that "Access to Jknives and sharpening stones" should be right up there amongst the other unalienable human rights. 
I hope you guys can at least find a way to resolve the situation.


----------



## preizzo (Feb 12, 2017)

From Sweden cost around 30 usd with tracking number. 
You should send the knife first here that option from Canada would cost also around 25 - 30 usd. I am open to help out if you need help


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 14, 2017)

I know Jon B and Erezj offered you help. I'd like to offer as well. You can pm if there are certain things we can help get shipped to you.


----------



## Kingkor (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks everybody I found ways to bring just about everyrhing to israel without bothering any one yet but thank you for all the help and maybe someday ill contact you for a shipment that I won't find. But I have to say this is not only a forum it's a community and the best one I've been a part of yet &#128512;


----------

